# Best chaff for laminitic/ fussy eater



## samp (9 September 2008)

OK my horse is not a laminitc but last year the farrier noticed inflammation in laminae (v minor) when he shod so since then we've reduced hard feed etc. I was using Alfa Lite (when fat) and Alfa Oil (when slimmer) however she is not overly loving this anymore and at over £12 a bag it's silly to waste it, can anyone else recommend anything else? She is also on Equilibra 500 and speedi beet


----------



## flyingfeet (9 September 2008)

I feed HiFi light mixed with safe and sound, seems to go down well as there are nuggets of nice stuff in it

The other thing you can do is mix a bit of bran (tasty) in with the chaff, but you might need to add a little limestone flour as it will imbalance the ration.


----------



## TGM (9 September 2008)

My old laminitic was rather fussy - wouldn't eat HiFi Lite, but loved Spiller's Happy Hoof.


----------



## CracklinRosie (9 September 2008)

I give mine D &amp; H Safe and Sound, it smells great so it must be tasty!!! Also full of added vits and mins.

http://www.dodsonandhorrell.com/products/horse/tailor-made/safe-sound/


----------



## Damnation (9 September 2008)

Happy Hoof and Molichop Lite seem to be good ones for good doers that are fussy eaters.


----------



## angiebaby (9 September 2008)

D &amp; H Fibergy is fab! and smells lovely


----------



## sachak (9 September 2008)

Happy Hoof definately gets my vote 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## susannita (9 September 2008)

The alfa a oil particularly is very bitter and a lot of horses don't like it!

It is a case of trial and error with the chaffs but if she will eat the speedi-beet and equilibra just up the speedi-beet.  It is approved as a complete forage replacer by the laminitis trust so not problem with doing that at all.

The other option I have one of mine on - particularly if the horse is in work is to try Winergy equilibrium low energy.  It is a complete feed but low sugar, only 3% starch and it has a very high spec vit and min level so you wouldn't actually have to feed the equiliba either.  The only reason it is not laminitis trust approved is because it is too high in vits and mins to be fed as a complete forage replacer.  Mine is very very fussy and he eats it absolutely no problems!

HTH's


----------



## 3Beasties (9 September 2008)

Another thumbs up for Happy Hoof!


----------



## harleyandcopper (9 September 2008)

Both mine fed on Happy Hoof as it's approved by the Laminitis Trust. Just over £9.00 a sack here, and so simple to feed as it has all the vitamins and minerals included already. Both horses love it!


----------



## RachelB (9 September 2008)

Happy Hoof. My ex-YO swears she's never yet met a horse that won't eat it.


----------



## alwaysbroke (11 September 2008)

Mine doesn't like Happy Hoof! must be the only one around!

Will happily munch on HiFi lite with added vits and minerals, strange creature


----------

